# Sweep!!!!!!!!!!



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Three years ago you went to Rainbow Bridge, happy Rainbow Bridge day my precious little boy, i dont know how i have done it without you. You will have met Wiliam by now my other darling boy who i rescued in your honour when you passed, please look after him my darling boy and show him the ropes.He went to Rainbow Bridge on tuesday the 17th just 5 days ago.

When i look at the night sky i know i will see two bright stars shining down on me, my two precious boys.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ Sweep and William }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} 


SWEEP


Son of my life
Sun of my living
Sum of my joy
Sum of continued loving

When your sunset came, your rays shone on
With memories holding tight the bond
Which years of togetherness did forge
We two in soul do still live on

Even now - nigh three years there from
Each day those memories give you birth again
Eternally held in loves embrace
Ever can I see your face

Especially when I think of squeaky toy
Each day you chased with unremitting joy
End to end the house filled with the game
Ever did you make me laugh, my boy

Perchance you too recall those days 
Playing away the hours in fearless grace
Perhaps you miss me too, my love
Perched on the rainbow far above

As three-year anniversary draws nigh
Remind me, as time onwards doth fly
We will meet again one day
When is for our Lord to say

And you will wait, eyes bright and tail a-wag
Holding that toy as if a flag
To welcome me once more to your side
Ne-er again our tears of joy to hide

So for my remaining time on this side
Of life, I will remember you with love and pride
And remind myself that parting is but for a season
Joy will return again, that is the reason

In spirit stay by me through all my days
Till we meet once more neath rainbows dome
And this time you will hold the lead
As you guide me to our eternal home

Where neer again will parting come
You the boy and me the mum
For ever and ever, time without end
And for eternity we will be each others sun

From my two boys xx
You have to stay this time mummy
I now have to be free
Don't be so sad mummy
for now I'm at peace
Let go of your pain, let it take part of you
because from out of these ashes, a new life will bloom
Don't look for me in places I have been
I am in your heart mummy
and inside your soul
..and everything that reminds you of me
see, I'm not really gone
Don't be lost in the dark
or scared when you're alone
My spirit is near you, and my light will shine on
Sweep and William xx


Good night God bless my two lil brave boys xxxxxxxxxxxxx LOVE YOU FOREVER !!!!!!!


----------



## Jasperslittlesis (Nov 5, 2008)

My Poem for Sweep.

I wish someone had given Jesus a dog.
As loyal and loving as mine.
To sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
And adore Him for being divine.

As our Lord grew to manhood His faithful dog,
Would have followed Him all through the day.
While He preached to the crowds and made the sick well
And knelt in the garden to pray.
It is sad to remember that Christ went away.
To face death alone and apart.
With no tender dog following close behind,
To comfort its Master's Heart.
And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn,
How happy He would have been,
As His dog kissed His hand and barked it's delight,
For The One who died for all men.

Well, the Lord has a dog now, I just sent Him mine,
The old pal so dear to me.
And I smile through my tears on this first day alone,
Knowing they're in eternity.
Day after day, the whole day through,
Wherever my road inclined,
Four feet said, "Wait, I'm coming with you!"
And trotted along behind.

Happy Bridge Day Sweep Please Look after Little William for Us all 
Love you all so much xxx

Love Aunty Debbie xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweep and William will be together now,, they will be remienicing memories of their special mama,, They will wait together for you - until the day you are re-united
RIP sweep and William
DT


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Awww bless - Rip xxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahhh, such beautiful poems.

I am sure they are both at peace and remember their loving homes and thinking of the day you will all be reunited xx


----------



## Charles (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweepsmamma said:


> Three years ago you went to Rainbow Bridge, happy Rainbow Bridge day my precious little boy, i dont know how i have done it without you. You will have met Wiliam by now my other darling boy who i rescued in your honour when you passed, please look after him my darling boy and show him the ropes.He went to Rainbow Bridge on tuesday the 17th just 5 days ago.
> 
> When i look at the night sky i know i will see two bright stars shining down on me, my two precious boys.
> 
> ...


To sad to read it all,I hope they play with my Luke


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

God Bless you Charles and your darling {{{{ Luke }}}} xx


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweepsmamma said:


> Three years ago you went to Rainbow Bridge, happy Rainbow Bridge day my precious little boy, i dont know how i have done it without you. You will have met Wiliam by now my other darling boy who i rescued in your honour when you passed, please look after him my darling boy and show him the ropes.He went to Rainbow Bridge on tuesday the 17th just 5 days ago.
> 
> When i look at the night sky i know i will see two bright stars shining down on me, my two precious boys.
> 
> ...


Our thoughts are with you! Sending you the best of wishes from 2,000 miles away.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Bless you,what a lovely poem,brought tears to my eyes. 


Izzie


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

God Bless you all and thanku xx


----------

